# Omron Drive/Inverter HELP Please



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Ryan_FFL said:


> Hi there we had a problem at work today and me and my boss were working on it all day , and we still could not figure out what the problem is ;/
> 
> Basically its a Omron inverter 3G3HV 1.5kw going to a 1.1kw Motor connected to a gear box that has a roller that Is speed controlled it rotates the roller at a speed that the operates set, *it's a winder for a blown film extruder.
> *
> ...


You've not looked into its control logic ?


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

that a weird setup to put an overload before an inverter
put the drive in local mode and try it, does it tell it is running?


----------

